# my first stirling running on alcohol



## Fingers (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/KELsXzSU06Q?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US


----------



## cidrontmg (Dec 3, 2010)

Excellent! And another Stirling with 5 holes in the flywheel ;D (I´ve done 3). Graphite power piston? What is the displacer material? Blue Styrofoam? How about the bearings, needles or ball bearings?


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi thanks for your comment yes the power piston is graphite and I used 6mm ball bearings,
For the displacer I used some grey foam packing which i found on a pallet in work, this is my first engine and it took me a lot of tinkering to get it to run, hooked now ha I am half way thru building a vertical flame eater design


----------



## robwilk (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Fingers just picked up on this post .
Love the Stirling looks like a good runner and easily started . I keep looking at the plans for this type of Stirling but that is as far as i have got ,looking,.
Well done. :bow:

Rob......


----------



## Fingers (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Rob
Thanks for the comment ,this has been the first engine I built I got the plans free on SteamEngineAustralia. This has been the first engine I built, it took me quite a while to get it to run but much persiverance and it finally ran. I made the displacer from some foam packing, when I originally made it to run on a cup of water which it did, I decided to try it on a mets burner which warped my displacer and now it will no longer run on a hot cup of water !. As soon as i am finished my latest project a Jan ridders vertical flame eater I will get around to making a new displacer. 
Gretings from Ireland


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice, Fingers!

I've built 2.5 hot air engines and not a runner to show yet...really should follow some plans instead of making it up!


----------



## Fingers (Dec 8, 2010)

Haha ye I tried to more off my own ideas aswel both non runners except for a stirling coke can engine which runs very well 8)


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice running engine Fingers!
Good job!


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 8, 2010)

Great job Fingers. I hope your next engine comes out just as nice!

I built the same one too.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks folks can anybody help me here with material choice for the cylinder on a vertical flame eater that im building ,my piston will be cast iron, I Would like to make a brass cylinder purely for looks but would both a cast iron cylinder and piston work better. Any help choosing would be appreciated 
Cheers


----------



## robwilk (Dec 9, 2010)

Fingers sorry i cant help with your question but if i were you i would start a new post in the Q&A section you will get more response that way.

Rob......


----------



## Fingers (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks everybody I think I will try repost a question on material choice


----------

